# how many Tumbler Pigeons can i keep in my loft



## tazomac (Aug 13, 2008)

hi 

i have a 5X5X5 loft how many pigeons could i keep in it its well ventalated i would like to keep 8 or 10 pigeons


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

tazomac said:


> hi
> 
> i have a 5X5X5 loft how many pigeons could i keep in it its well ventalated i would like to keep 8 or 10 pigeons


You would be ok with 8 to 10. What about when that 8 to 10 turns into 30 or 40?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tazomac said:


> hi
> 
> i have a 5X5X5 loft how many pigeons could i keep in it its well ventalated i would like to keep 8 or 10 pigeons


no more than 12...better get some wooden eggs.


----------

